# Look at this - Ebay Auction



## timsiggins (Oct 19, 2021)

This I found on email it looks to be a scam, what do you all think. If not it would be a pain in the sssss to get gold from right.









Gold Bar From Victorian Gold Filled Jewelry 2.75% Gold 2215g | eBay


<p>Gold Bar From Victorian Gold Filled Jewelry Two pin samples pulled while pouring this bar. One came in at 2.91% and the second came in at 2.86%. Calculated at 2.75 to add a little extra cushion. Bar weighs 2215 grams at roughly 80% of spot is $2820. Many thousands of grams in bars are also...



www.ebay.com


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 19, 2021)

I wouldn't spend my money on it.

Dave


----------



## orvi (Dec 24, 2021)

If I would consider buying it, just in person, with XRF gun in hand doing analysis. Sreetips have a very good video about "melted various pins bars" purchased from eBay. No gold found in them. I smell scam


----------



## Elemental (Dec 24, 2021)

Do you want brass? Because this is how you buy brass! Just my two-cents on it.

Elemental


----------



## Elemental (Dec 24, 2021)

By Jove, it's been sold. I love how the seller mentions pulling two pins for assay but doesn't even bother to include the assay (since one, let alone two were never done). 



"Gold Bar From Victorian Gold Filled Jewelry Two pin samples pulled while pouring this bar. One came in at 2.91% and the second came in at 2.86%. Calculated at 2.75 to add a little extra cushion. Bar weighs 2215 grams at roughly 80% of spot is $2820. Many thousands of grams in bars are also available at varying degrees of purity. Bar will net 61 grams of pure gold if properly refined. Calculated at $1800/oz"


----------



## cejohnsonsr1 (Dec 25, 2021)

Wouldn’t even bother to look at it.


----------

